# Distance 30m & 30mm target & Full Butterfly Slingshot shooting



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

After all Celtic Cattys Blue band tests (one is still not yet published) I wanted to try something I have not tried before. And that is 30m shot with full butterfly. 
I'm far from the good, when shooting with full butterfly (or any slingshot), so in this video is more than five shots. 
Last time shooting with full butterfly was June 5th, but after couple attempts this went quite nice. Not card cut yet, but I think 30mm target is small enough.


----------



## Valery (Jan 2, 2020)

With such progress, you will soon have to pick up an ax and cut a clearing to set the target at 50 and 100 meters!  Great shooting!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

You’ve got a nice release. Pretty awesome shootn for 30m. You were pretty close with most all your shots. Keep stretching them as far as they’ll go!!


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Shooting brother, you really got to grips very quickly with full-butterfly. So many of those where so close, a little help from the wind and they would have been on point 👊


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Valery said:


> With such progress, you will soon have to pick up an ax and cut a clearing to set the target at 50 and 100 meters!  Great shooting!


There is house behind that fence and those trees are like a nature's backstop.
Sometimes I think how many balls are on the other side of fence...
Thanks Valery 🙏👍😎


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Ibojoe said:


> You’ve got a nice release. Pretty awesome shootn for 30m. You were pretty close with most all your shots. Keep stretching them as far as they’ll go!!


Thanks ibojoe 👍
Somehow I like this butterfly style. Hopefully accuracy gets better soon.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

AKA Forgotten said:


> Shooting brother, you really got to grips very quickly with full-butterfly. So many of those where so close, a little help from the wind and they would have been on point 👊


Thanks Tony 👍😊
At this moment I have one shot I want to do, before my holidays are over and that is card cut with butterfly.
Not so sure, when i have time to try that, but let's see.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Excellent shooting👍


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Kalevala said:


> Thanks Tony 👍😊
> At this moment I have one shot I want to do, before my holidays are over and that is card cut with butterfly.
> Not so sure, when i have time to try that, but let's see.


Can't wait to see that and know you'll make the shot as soon as you have time to shoot it relaxed 👍


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Tag said:


> Excellent shooting👍


Thanks Tag 🙏👍😎


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

AKA Forgotten said:


> Can't wait to see that and know you'll make the shot as soon as you have time to shoot it relaxed 👍


Thanks Tony 👍
So much more difficult than with short draw,


----------

